# Can rats have tofu?



## kayla (Jan 6, 2011)

That sounds kinda weird but I was curious ;D


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

So long as it is packaged and not the bulk stuff, yes they can. For future reference, a google search for forbidden rat foods will give you a list of what they can't have . If you aren't sure though then definitely ask!


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

I would say no, personally. Tofu is a protein replacement (to take the place of protein lost when people become vegetarians---usually). Rat's shouldn't have high amounts of protein. I would say only for babies or pregnant moms, but I don't think it would be that great for an adult. Just my opinion.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

_Tofu is low in calories for the vegetarian protein it packs in. Here's how it compares to a few other foods. For each 100 calorie serving, tofu contains 11 grams of protein. By comparison, 100 calories of ground beef provides 8.9 grams of protein, and a 100 calorie serving of cheese contains 6.2 grams._

http://vegetarian.about.com/od/healthnutrition/p/tofunutrition.htm

Hmmm, I am not sure how that would add up in a ratties diet.


----------



## kayla (Jan 6, 2011)

Ok just wondering. I wasn't going to make it a part of their diet or anything, but once I was eating tofu and I was tempted to give them a piece because they were sniffing at it and being curious, but I wasn't sure if it was okay or not so I didn't share haha.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Ah then, I am sure giving it to them as a small treat here and there wouldn't be bad. Plus, I know they make chicken and other cold-cuts made with tofu that sometimes taste better then the real cold-cuts at my supermarket. 

Now this makes me want to get some to share with my ladies :3


----------



## Zhaneel (Sep 1, 2010)

So long as it's not raw, I don't see why it shouldn't be okay in small doses.


----------

